

2014 Personal Annual Report - jehiah
http://jehiah.cz/one-four/

======
mccutchen
I love personal annual report season. Nicholas Felton's (feltron.com) and
Jehiah's are the two that I've been looking at the longest.

The amount of work that goes into these — being thorough when collecting the
data throughout the year and putting it together in a nice package at the end
— is too daunting for me to consider, so I like observing and admiring the odd
minutiae of the lives of those willing and able to put in the work.

------
ploxiln
The crafting of the visualizations is impressive as ever. Particularly the
coffee one.

(btw... transportation columns are swapped in firefox)

